# buildworld before installworld?



## paradoxmonkey (Oct 8, 2010)

Do one need to issue make buildworld before running installworld?

I'm trying to make a minimal jail using,

```
make installworld DESTDIR=/test SRCCONF=/bworld/src.conf
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

paradoxmonkey said:
			
		

> Do one need to issue make buildworld before running installworld?


Yes, or else there's nothing to install. 

You don't need to do it every time though. You can do a buildworld once followed by multiple installworlds. That's no problem as long as the sources haven't changed in the meantime.


----------



## paradoxmonkey (Oct 8, 2010)

Should SRCCONF be applied to buildworld or installworld?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

paradoxmonkey said:
			
		

> Should SRCCONF be applied to buildworld or installworld?



At least on installworld. Or it might try to install parts that have been excluded during buildworld.

I usually build a 'full' world and only use a src.conf(5) when doing an installworld.


----------



## paradoxmonkey (Oct 8, 2010)

After creating my world, chrooting and issuing ifconfig I got: 
	
	



```
Shared object "libipx.so.5" not found, required by "ifconfig"
```
 What to do?


```
WITHOUT_ACCT=			true
WITHOUT_ACPI=			true
WITHOUT_AMD=			true
WITHOUT_APM=			true
WITHOUT_AT=			true
WITHOUT_ATM=			true
WITHOUT_AUDIT=			true
#WITHOUT_BIND=			true
WITHOUT_BIND_DNSSEC=		true
WITHOUT_BIND_ETC=		true
WITHOUT_BIND_MTREE=		true
WITHOUT_BIND_NAMED=		true
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=		true
WITHOUT_CALENDAR=		true
WITHOUT_CDDL=			true
WITHOUT_CPP=			true
WITHOUT_CTM=			true
WITHOUT_CVS=			true
WITHOUT_DICT=			true
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES=		true
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=		false
WITHOUT_GAMES=			true
WITHOUT_GCOV=			true
WITHOUT_GDB=			true
WITHOUT_GPIB=			true
WITHOUT_GSSAPI=		        true
WITHOUT_HTML=			true
WITHOUT_I4B=			true
WITH_IDEA=			true
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=		true
WITHOUT_IPX=			false
WITHOUT_IPX_SUPPORT=		false
WITHOUT_JAIL=			true
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=		true
WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT=	true
WITHOUT_LEGACY_CONSOLE=		true
WITHOUT_LPR=			true
WITHOUT_MAKE=			true
WITHOUT_NCP=			true
WITHOUT_NDIS=			true
WITHOUT_NIS=			true
WITHOUT_OBJC=			true
WITHOUT_PMC=			true
WITHOUT_PORTSNAP=		true
WITHOUT_PROFILE=		true
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=			true
WITHOUT_RCMDS=			true
WITHOUT_RCS=			true
WITHOUT_RESCUE=		        true
WITHOUT_ROUTED=		        true
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=		true
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=		true
WITHOUT_SYSCONS=		true
WITHOUT_SYSINSTALL=		true
WITHOUT_ZFS=			true
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2010)

paradoxmonkey said:
			
		

> After creating my world, chrooting and issuing ifconfig I got: . What to do?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The system only cares if the variable is defined, not the actual value.  From src.conf(5):



> The values of variables are ignored regardless of their setting; even if
> they would be set to â€œFALSEâ€ or â€œNOâ€.  Just the existence of an option
> will cause it to be honoured by make(1).



Setting those to "false" defines them.  Instead, comment them out or remove them from the file.

Messing with src.conf is advanced usage and prone to breakage.  Don't use it casually.


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2010)

One can't ignore src.conf for only one of buildworld/installworld without being familiar with the system and taking special care to meet all dependencies.  Looks like you built world with IPX support enabled, but installed world with it disabled.  Install world with IPX enabled, or rebuild with it disabled.


----------



## paradoxmonkey (Oct 8, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The system only cares if the variable is defined, not the actual value.  From src.conf(5):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I just use say WITHOUT_ROUTED instead of WITHOUT_ROUTED=true?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2010)

paradoxmonkey said:
			
		

> Can I just use say WITHOUT_ROUTED instead of WITHOUT_ROUTED=true?



No.  You can do that from the command line with -D, but it's not valid syntax for a shell script.  You can probably set them without a value, though:

```
WITHOUT_SOMETHINGVITAL=
WITHOUT_NECESSARYSTUFF=
WITHOUT_CRITICALINFRASTRUCTURE=
WITHOUT_WHICHITWONTRUN=
```


----------

